# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  جرثومة المعده تكاد تقتلني..

## طالبة فقه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير وفي صحة و عافية في دينكن ودنياكن
أخواتي بارك الله فيكن منذ فترة وانا أعاني من جرثومة في المعده والأدوية لا تجدي نفعا معي ،استخدمت أعشاب لتسكين الألم لكن يخف فترة ثم يرجع لي الألم اشد من السابق والى الله المشتكى 
اتمنى ان تساعدنني في التخلص منها اذا عندكن خبرة؟
جزاكم الله خيرا
....رحمتك يالله....

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سألت لك عن ذلك .. فقالت لي احدى الصديقات : 
ضعي ملعقة كركم على الماء واشربيه فانه يمنع التصاق الجرثومة بالمعدة ..
كذلك العسل فانه مفيد جدا ..

أسال الله لك الشفاء العاجل أختي الغالية..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش لعظيم أن يشفيك


جربي نصيحةأختنا لجين 

وعليك بالعسل غاليتي وبإذن الله يذهب البأس ويشفيك الله عز وجل

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

العسل والحبة السوداء لكن العسل تشربينه مع ماء

----------


## أم أمة الله

السلام عليكم اسأل الله لك الشفاء أختي الغالية أنصحك بالرقية الشرعية

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويعافيك اللهم امين

----------


## طالبة فقه

امين
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة فقه

امين
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فاطمة محمد بن حميد

أسأل الله لك الشفاء أختي الكريمة،، كنتُ أشكو من معدتي فترة، وذهبت لصيدلية لصرف علاج الدكتور ونصحني الصيدلي  بلبان الذكر ،، طبعا تنقعيه وتشربين منه لكن لا تكثرين،، وإن شاء الله قدامك العافية.

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

شفاكِ الله وعافاكِ وأذهب عنكِ كل بأس

ربما لم تنفع العقاقير لأنها ليست المناسبة لحالتكِ؛ فجرثومة المعدة تتخفى داخل الجدار المخاطي الداخلي للمعدة وهو جدار سميك تتغذى منه, وليس من اليسير وصول المضادات العامة إليها
 لذلك لابد من إجراء التحاليل والفحوصات اللازمة للتعرف على نوع الجرثومة وإعطاء المضادات الخاصة بها, ويجب ألا تتأخري في اتخاذ هذه الخطوة فالمشكلة في تطور الحالة تكون كبيرة, بيد أن العلاج يسير وناجح - بإذن الله - متى أسرعتِ بالبدء, عافاكِ الله من كل شر.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك

----------


## منارة هدى الله

أساأل الله تعالى أن يتم عليك الشفاء 
وقد ابتليت به بعض الأخوات وتعالجن مع العقاقير ( بالثوم ) يقطع قطع صغيرة ويبلع بالماء ، وبإذن الله تعالى ، سيقتل الجرثومة بإذن الله .
طبعًأ كرري هذا الأمر مرتين إلى ثلاثة يوميًّا حتى الشفاء ، وبإذن الله من أول جرعتين سترتاحين بإذن الله الحنان .

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً

----------


## طالبة فقه

> العسل والحبة السوداء لكن العسل تشربينه مع ماء


الحمدلله استمريت على تناول العسل مع الماء صباحا لمده شهر او اكثر وقد تحسنت عليه كثيرا لله الحمد
 جزاك والجميع خير الجزاء

----------


## مروة عاشور

> الحمدلله استمريت على تناول العسل مع الماء صباحا لمده شهر او اكثر وقد تحسنت عليه كثيرا لله الحمد
>  جزاك والجميع خير الجزاء


الحمد لله الذي عافاكِ وأسأله - تعالى - أن يتم عليكِ نعمة العافية وأن يلبسكِ وكافة أخواتنا ثوب الصحة, فما أعظمها من نعمة!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أسأل الله أن يتم نعمته عليك ويشفيك شفاء لا يغادر سقما غاليتنا الحبيبة

----------

